# Where to donate CRT monitors



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We've got a number and I KNOW many clients have perfectly good CRTs that I'm sure local NGOs and other "good cause" organizations could use.

Thought I'd put more minds to work for suggestions.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

are you gonna share? Or do we have to (gasp!) email you?

j/k!


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

He's asking for advice/information, not offering it.
A very round about way to word it?
"I, and a number of clients, have a lot of perfectly good CRT monitors that can still be used.
Does anyone know of a NGO or not for profit organization that needs any? (schools and charities as well) 
Thank you and lets post that information for all to use.
Macdoc"

Read better?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I guess you have to spell it out for some.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm interested in this as well, have several monitors that could use a good home (as well as some functional older machines).


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

"We've got a number' can be taken more than one way.

I was joking people. Shut your computers off and go take a breath of fresh air...

and that was a joke too!


----------



## edchiu (Jun 24, 2005)

Go to www.freecycle.org, find your area's group, post what you have, people will come to your house and pick them up. Easy!


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

mguertin said:


> I'm interested in this as well, have several monitors that could use a good home (as well as some functional older machines).


I donated a few G3's and monitors to an ehMac member. His name is macmac.

He said he was setting up a classroom in his school. He PM'd me a while ago asking if I get any more to let him know.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

You can also donate to your local Goodwill Store. They take computers and suggest you wipe your hard drives first. I'm sure they'd take CRT's as well.

Follow this link to find how and where.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

If you're in Saskatchewan take any and all computer gear to SARCAN, no charge, where they will rebuild and donate/recycle/or properly dispose of it. It's what you paid $10 for when you bought the new monitor. There are  70 depots across the province where you can drop off monitors, printers, cpu's or televisions.

(For non-Sask residents, SARCAN is where you take cans, bottles, milk jugs, etc for recycling).

Alberta has a similar province-wide recycling program for computers and monitors, as does British Columbia.

Alberta Recycling Management Authority
ENCORP British Columbia


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Do the environment a favor and have it properly recycled instead of passing on the copper/lead/radioactive hazards to the next non profit organization that doesn't even have the money to recycle them when they break down.

Recycle Old Desktop Computers Monitors Toronto GTA Disposal Recycling

Noranda Recycling : About Us : Corporate Profile


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

MACinist said:


> Do the environment a favor and have it properly recycled instead of passing on the copper/lead/radioactive hazards to the next non profit organization that doesn't even have the money to recycle them when they break down.


The proper order is Reduce, Reuse, Recycle. You always want to reuse before you recycle. Recycling a perfectly good monitor is still an enviromental waste.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Kosh said:


> The proper order is Reduce, Reuse, Recycle. You always want to reuse before you recycle. Recycling a perfectly good monitor is still an enviromental waste.


Maybe relevent to tupperware or plastic bags that don't consume energy in a world where there is a crisis and it contributes to global warming. CRT monitors consume up to 2/3rd's more energy then an LCD. Why the he!! would you want to keep reusing something that detriments the environment during it's operation. That's like saying it's better to keep an old K car with high emissions, which burns oil and consumes a ton of gas over recycling it and buying a new hybrid or low emission vehicle. 

How about donating your old 15-in LCD to a non-profit organization? Hardly anyone says that as they'd rather squeeze the last penny out of by resale. When it's worthless, radioactive garbage, that has absolutely no value - let's cry "REUSE", pass the buck, clear our guilt and give it to someone less privileged so they can have higher electric bills and no money to recycle it when it dies off several months later. Meanwhile you are too cheap to take real responsibility for it and pay for it's recycling. Yes, that makes so much sense.

And how about the other factors? expensive to transport, difficult to handle if need of service, hazardous in the home with the risk of fire due to high voltage components, many parts to handle in recycling, more headache's/eye strain.

The title of this thread should read: where do I throw my garbage?


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Every fairly major Canadian city should have SOME sort of computer/television/electronics recycling program.

I agree with some of the other posts here, that reusing a CRT COULD simply be passing the recycling buck on to someone else who may very well NOT do the responsible thing when breakdown/replacement time comes.

I thought CRTs used far more than DOUBLE the power of the same size CRT...?

Unless someone fairly responsible is willing to take it, I agree that simply recycling them immediately may be better for all.


That said, being flat broke and in the process of bankruptcy, I'd take an eMac or similar G4 machine any day of the week! I need a computer and can't shell out cash for it... rules of the bankruptcy.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

.. and for all you resellers that are getting CRT trade-ins, since it's hard to spend money when you know you can "donate" it, how about teaming up with someone like Noranda or Accu-Shred, get wholesale pricing on Recycling and offer it as a product/service to your customers? You'd be surprised how many SMB customers' would pay for this peace of mind.


----------



## mac_os_XP (Aug 25, 2007)

I need some Sony Trinitron Multiscan Monitors (CPD-200SX preferred) to complete a project of mine...










 If you live in edmonton Ill take em off ur hands.

IM MAKING A RACING CAB!


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

To recycle or to donate? It's a complicated question....because in creating the new "greener" machines, a fair amount of energy was used to create and transport an item to replace an item that actually wasn't broken. There's also the question of where is the recycling actually happening. Presently most of it is not here in North America (where I believe ours should be) but instead gets shipped off to countries with lower environmental standards -- "the race to the bottom" -- those with lower standards get the business. But what it translates to is poor people are disassembling these things unprotected from their hazardous contents. 

When I read this post, I had JUST posted to Freecycle that I have 2 to give away...so then I was in a conundrum. I decided to go with the Reuse aspect of the issue in this case to extend the life of perfectly good machines (albeit, energy hogs....didn't know til now).

This is a REALLY GREAT topic because it is SO HUGE (and, really, we're all in it....we use these machines and we'll ultimately live the result of their creation as what goes around comes around). 

For anyone who may interested to learn a little bit more.....Here's a short YouTube 5" video that was just posted to another listserv I'm on. It's about ewaste. 

YouTube - E-Waste: Dumping on the Poor 电子垃圾污染穷国

Cheers,
m


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey.... I might soon have a job at an electronics recycling facility. I may be able to share more vividly in time.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

BlueMax said:


> Hey.... I might soon have a job at an electronics recycling facility. I may be able to share more vividly in time.


Please do give us some insight. Alberta is known to be on the forefront of electronic waste management. It's sad that a province like Ontario which produces the most electronic waste in Canada can't take notice and step up to the plate. 

Electronics recycling fee begins in Alberta


----------



## mac_os_XP (Aug 25, 2007)

^_^ ALBERTA ROCKS!

 i dont even need to throw out my old CRT's  I can just bring em to the ecostation or just sell em at the flea market!

 twas how i got my mac.


----------



## josephelite (Dec 22, 2008)

Electronic Recycling Association (ERA.CA) picks up all around Canada. They collect old computers and electronics for reuse, recycling and donate it to charities and elderly homes for no charge. 

Some dropoff locations:

Vancouver Computer Recycling Station
Alberta Computer Recycling Station

See all locations: Drop off locations for laptops, computers, monitors, electronics for donation or recycling.


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

MACinist said:


> Maybe relevent to tupperware or plastic bags that don't consume energy in a world where there is a crisis and it contributes to global warming. CRT monitors consume up to 2/3rd's more energy then an LCD. Why the he!! would you want to keep reusing something that detriments the environment during it's operation. That's like saying it's better to keep an old K car with high emissions, which burns oil and consumes a ton of gas over recycling it and buying a new hybrid or low emission vehicle.


Reduce and re-use are better than recycling. Drive less, compute less. A switched off CRT saves 100% of its energy. So does a parked K car.

Everything has an effect on the environment. 

Recycling anything costs energy and resources. Recycled paper has to be de-inked, and that sludge is a nasty waste product.

It's not environmentally free to build a Prius. Running the (properly tuned) K car into the ground and then buying a hybrid makes sense, but junking a working K car to buy a hybrid doesn't add up, cost wise or environment-wise.

Ditto with LCDs. The energy savings of an LCD alone are not going to offset the impact of building it and shipping it here. If you need a new screen, buy an LCD, of course.

There's nothing radioactive in CRT monitors.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Blue Max - good luck & I hope things look up for you in the very near future.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Digital_Gary said:


> I donated a few G3's and monitors to an ehMac member. His name is macmac.
> 
> He said he was setting up a classroom in his school. He PM'd me a while ago asking if I get any more to let him know.


 They have been getting a lot of use and the three machines are winning over converts!!!

P.S.. the offer is still open if you have any excess older macs!!!


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

*The 4'rs*

The actually R's are:

Reuse, Reduce, Recycle and last but the one people always forget is REFUSE. 
You have the choice as a consumer to refuse to buy a product with excess packaging or buying something that is environmentally dangerous


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

satchmo said:


> You can also donate to your local Goodwill Store. They take computers and suggest you wipe your hard drives first. I'm sure they'd take CRT's as well.
> 
> Follow this link to find how and where.


Fyi, the Goodwills out in our area no longer take laser printers...


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

mac_os_XP said:


> I need some Sony Trinitron Multiscan Monitors (CPD-200SX preferred) to complete a project of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad you aren't down here in Toronto. I have 3 skids approx 60 20" monitors either Dell or LaCie heading for recycle. We tried giving them out to staff but nobody wants the stuff anymore.


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

The Personal Computer Museum in Brantford would probably take them. 

The Personal Computer Museum, Brantford, Ontario, CANADA


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

makuribu said:


> Reduce and re-use are better than recycling. Drive less, compute less. A switched off CRT saves 100% of its energy. So does a parked K car.
> 
> Everything has an effect on the environment.
> 
> ...


Of course, every eco-friendly/friendlier product has an environmental cost and recycling does as well. I was not saying it didn't. What I was referring to is that no one wants a CRT monitor. Many charitable and non profit organizations refuse it as a donation. If it goes back to a reseller as a trade in, it should be recycled instead of pawned off on the next consumer that may not be responsible enough to pay for recycling themselves. The odds are, if you get a CRT, you are on a serious tight budget. Typically, people on a tight budget, will not go the extra mile in costs to recycle that product properly once it is time. In the long run, getting these lemons out of rotation properly will be a much larger benefit then the costs you are referring to of new products. Off lease and used LCD's these days are very cheap and largely available. Those, I agree, re-use. 



makuribu said:


> There's nothing radioactive in CRT monitors.


If not obvious enough, it was an exaggeration used to underline the eco-unfriendliness of a CRT monitor.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

In 2009 it will get harder to donate old CRT monitors to any charity or refurbisher, even a charitable refurbisher.
My friend just abandoned a crt in front of a Value Villiage here in Hamilton, Im sure they would have refused it if he gave them a chance to refuse it.

This is a real problem, with so many old CRts mounting up with no home.
Same with old printers, photo copiers etc.
Ink Jet and Bubble Jet printers are probably the worst e -wqste yet, they last a year to maybe 3 at most and then off to the landfill.
The printer manufacturers should be held accountable for their products after life.


----------

